# Toro 724 - Need carb linkage pic



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello:

I'm working on a Toro 724 and need a clear pic of the carb linkage.
Mine is hooked up like in the pic. Can anyone confirm that it is hooked-up correctly? Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can look through here and see if any of these videos match your setup.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Then again maybe this doesn't deserve to be merged with : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...14-tecumseh-hsk70-over-revs-shutting-off.html

BUT it's not a Toro issue as any HSK70 should be set up the same way. Could have posted in "repairs and maint" but that's nit pickin'. :blush:

There are likely a range or engines 5hp to 7hp that would have the same linkage. Not sure of the range, just guessing.

Just trying to widen your horizons on finding a solution.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

UPDATE: the wrong carb is on the engine. Anyone interested can read details here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...14-tecumseh-hsk70-over-revs-shutting-off.html


----------

